# Hairy Concoctions



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a few of the flies I tied over the past weekend.

Additional pictures here&#8230;
http://castingtales.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/hairy-concoctions/


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I like! I have enjoyed seeing some of your recent post. I am always interested in seeing what other people are tying.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice work.......


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Amazing flies*

Gotta love all the detail. You are much more patient than me. Good fishing.


----------

